

Ask HN: Developer's Resume - niix

What are some good examples of how a developer&#x27;s resume should differ from the norm?  What sort of tactics have been used in these resumes that have proven successful?
======
jloughry
I posted some notes about my résumé a while ago:
[https://github.com/jloughry/CV/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/jloughry/CV/blob/master/README.md)

In addition:

1\. Put it somewhere findable like GitHub.

2\. Consider telling the reader something subtle by the way your résumé is
implemented. Maybe it's automatically generated, maybe it's something else:

(the following quotation is from Reddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7py77/ask_reddi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7py77/ask_reddit_what_latex_resume_template_do_you_use/c072ck7)
)

 _As someone working as an engineer, with part of my job consisting of
recruiting other engineers: Please don 't encourage usage of LaTeX resume
templates! Keep it underground :)_

 _The secret indication of a CV with high potential is that it 's made in
LaTeX and not Word or some other mainstream software. It's actually proven to
be an excellent interview filter. Almost a majority of our best hires had CV's
created with LaTeX_

3\. Include links to social media sites, like this one, where you've written
comments you want to be found. You already know they're going to Google you
before the interview. Make it easy to find the bits you want them to find. I
can learn more about prospective candidates from a few minutes scanning their
comments on HN than in an hour of interview time.

4\. Put all the keywords you like _at the end_. Machine searches will find
them there and it won't distract humans trying to read the thing.

Edit: fixed URL

------
bliti
I'm currently researching and developing my own resume. The current iteration
is here: [http://bliti.github.io/resume/](http://bliti.github.io/resume/)

Its built on top of bootstrap 3, and I open sourced the markup and css that I
used to construct mine. Find it here (with clear usage instructions):
[https://github.com/bliti/resume](https://github.com/bliti/resume)

Aside from the presentation, I have been testing structure and content. Aside
from the usual experience and skills, I have included other non-standard
fields (in the software world). So far, I have been getting a better response
rate than the first iterations. I plan to blog about my findings after I
finish the research.

By the way, go and fork my stuff if you want to save time building a pretty
web/mobile/pdf resume.

~~~
EllaMentry
Just a heads up, you list C# twice under Programming Languages...you must
really like it ;)

~~~
bliti
Doh! Thanks for pointing it out. No matter how many times you proofread
something always slips by.

------
hschool
Check this out for resume tips:
[http://www.careercup.com/resume](http://www.careercup.com/resume)

